# Can I attract hummingbirds in the presence of budgies in garden?



## Jimmy092 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi, Hope you are all doing well. I have the pet budgies in my garden. But now I am also planning to attract the wild hummingbirds in my garden by using the hummingbird feeders. 
Anybody on the forum have this experience? Can I attract the hummingbirds in the presence of budgies in my garden?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You should never leave you budgies outside without constant supervision, and by that I mean you have to be right there with them, there are too many hazards from predators and depending on where you are the temperature may not be suitable for them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Even outdoor aviaries are dangerous for budgies. I know of more than one member who has had their budgies killed by predators while in an outdoor aviary.
How many budgies do you have and how long have you had them?*


----------

